# Waterproof lighting??



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have an idea for a toxic barrel type prop and I am in need of bright GREEN lighting to put at the bottom, preferably LED and if possible battery powered. The barrel will obviously be filled with water, so I need to know if anyone knows a good solution on the cheap?

I was thinking maybe rope lights, because they are incased in the plastic stuff, but I'm not 100% sure if they'll hold up underwater. Doe anyone know?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## MOTOCO (Sep 25, 2011)

Cut clear fiberglass the size of the bottom of your barrel. Silicon glue it in place above your lights to create a see-thru false bottom. Should work like a charm in theory.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

What about something like a glass or plastic peanut butter jar, or something similar. Put the battery and LEDs in it, then put it on the bottom of barrel. Upside down, with the lid of the jar on the bottom...or laying on its side. You'd have to defeat the buoyancy of the jar by either gluing, screwing the lid to bottom. If screwed down, be sure to use caulk on the screwheads before screwing them in, then again on the heads after. You could also strap it to the bottom by securing the straps to the barrel bottom.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't have personal experience with this supplier, but they sell inexpensive, submersible battery operated tea lights:

http://www.100candles.com/item.htm/9518/Red-Submersible-LED-Light


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I like both those ideas a lot, and I may just do something like that. But I need a lot of light at the bottom, like as much as a floodlight produces. Is anyone aware of an inexpensive submersible floodlights, such as one would find at the bottom of an artificial pond?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This might work for you;

Amazon.com: Sunterra 300309 Submersible Light Kit for Water Gardens, Three Lights with Transformer, Black: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41pg85gfDtL


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

That might be perfect! A little on the pricey side, but almost exactly what I need! Thank you!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, look for pond lights.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Peachy Also, if there's a Harbor Freight in your area, check to see if it has any pond lights hanging around. We picked up a light with multiple filters a couple years ago there. Don't remember what we paid, but it wasn't expensive.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Tis the season for floating pool lights on clearance...I'd def invest in pond or pool lights & not hope to make something on your own that won't zap you. The other option is to make the water a bit cloudy and use dispose able light sticks taped to the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might also check out pet supply stores too. Some of the bigger aquariums have light setups that are submersed. Pool supply stores or sections also tend to be selling off that stuff at this time of year.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks all, but I think I found my perfect solution: waterproof LED stips, pre wired. All I have to do is find a power source and I'm golden!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> Tis the season for floating pool lights on clearance...I'd def invest in pond or pool lights & not hope to make something on your own that won't zap you. The other option is to make the water a bit cloudy and use dispose able light sticks taped to the bottom of the barrel.


I bought the same ones for $14.99 from Harbor Freight. I've used them for two years now with no issues.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Water Proof Flexable Glowing Sheet*

I've got some small flat flexable waterproof sheet lights.
Only problem is right now they're 120v powered or you need an inverter battery pack.
Our inverter pack on the site right now is kind of expensive but were working on a smaller one that can still power a few sheets.
Were also workign on getting bigger sheets as well but the ammount of frequency it takes to power them is really putting my electronics engineering skills to the test.
I know you everyones been interested in tron type technology for costumes and glow wire is always cool but flat sheets that can trimmed and cut or even stencled would prove benifical if I can just get inverter packs or power packs made up that are smaller in size and battery operated.


----------

